# New Sig



## Berthenk (Mar 7, 2009)

After reading some PDN tuts, I made 2 sigs.











Like them?


----------



## Gian (Mar 11, 2009)

Hmm, more like a nametag.
The effects not bad, I just feel like you took it safe, like
having the text in the middle, all caps, etc.

Know what I mean?


----------



## Ducky (Mar 11, 2009)

Amm... Two stuff that botherd me.
1. Its as if its black and white (no effects and almost no color)
2. you should change the background to transparent and the text color to something more clear. almost un-readable


----------



## Berthenk (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks.
@ Gian: Yes, i know it's more of a gamertag, but most of the real sig tuts need a (how's it called? render?), and as i don't quite understand that (can you really understand that? it's just a picture of a guy from a game or something, no?)anyway, the font makes it look all caps, and i resized it, otherwise it'd be too big...

@ Ducky: I think i can do something with that, thanks for the advice, i'll see what i can do!


----------



## Berthenk (Mar 13, 2009)

I made a new sig, this time it has more color, and it's not only text. Too bad it's too big...




I'll also update the first post.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 15, 2009)

When I said no color I meant its basicly not interesting.. the use of many colors is pretty much ruining the sig.. i'd go for one color with effects.. make it interesting.. ill give an example - http://www.thelawofattractioncenter.com/first_name_sig.jpg
Its plain white and blue , but it is very interesting due to effects on the text.. See what I mean?


----------

